# diy tank



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

does anyone have like a 360 degree view of their diy tank....the plans ive been reading sound like the front is the only glass part n the sides n back are wood...how does this work, id like to build myself a nice 75 gallon if its as easy as it sounds


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

i cant think of a pic that showz this, but really jsdut amagine a wood box, with the sides and front and back sitting on the bottom and the lid screwed ontop of that, for the front to veiw in the tank there is jsut a wondow cut out with a cuple" lip around ,and the glass is glued inside the tank. so from the front view u miss about 2-3"off the sides to view in and about 2"top and bottom, really like a window. but man if u want a 75g its really not worth building it, u shoudl jsut get a glass one because you dotn save eny money unless ur building a tank much over 100 g. good luck


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

oh and sorry yes there is only one window in the front. otherwise u may aswell buy a glass one because the glass is pretty much the most expensive part.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

You will spend much more than it would cost to just buy one, the epoxy paint you need is 100 bucks and the glass for a 75 about another 100.Here is a pic of mine, its almost done I just need to buy the glass front. The second pic is with 2 coats on - it now has 5 coats on and ready for the glass


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ill prob jsut build a 240 as well or sumthin like that....i just need room for ite


----------



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> You will spend much more than it would cost to just buy one, the epoxy paint you need is 100 bucks and the glass for a 75 about another 100.Here is a pic of mine, its almost done I just need to buy the glass front. The second pic is with 2 coats on - it now has 5 coats on and ready for the glass
> [snapback]1190551[/snapback]​


did you paint it first before you epoxied it? just curious cause i painted mine the epoxied it and it looks nothin like yours mine looks like smooth black plastic not black wood dont mean to be rude


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

In this pic there is only 2 coats on as I stated. And I spray painted the outside with paint. Now it has 5 coats on the inside and then I used the leftover to put 2 coats of epoxy on the outside. Yes its a hard black plastic.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

360 degree pics are here


----------

